Ask HN: Has anyone become a licensed realtor just to save 3% on commission? - react_burger38
======
pcvarmint
Where do you live?

Because in most jurisdictions, at least in North America, it is legal to list
your house "For Sale By Owner" without a real estate license. [0][1]

[0] [https://www.investopedia.com/terms/f/for-sale-by-
owner.asp](https://www.investopedia.com/terms/f/for-sale-by-owner.asp)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/For_sale_by_owner](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/For_sale_by_owner)

------
amerkhalid
I just got my real estate license in Texas. The total cost of education,
license, then signing up with broker and joining NAR, will be around $3,000
for the first year. Ongoing cost would be around $2,000 yearly.

As an agent you will likely split your commission with your broker, usually
50% for new agent but you can find some that offer take only 30% or even less.

For me, it was a little bit of impulse decision, we are planning to sell our
townhome and move to a house in next few years. But also we have been looking
into real estate investments.

We need to close one transaction a year to breakeven on cost of real estate
license. Probably not worth it but now that I have license and I will helping
friends and family and hopefully it will be worth it.

Also like others have said if you are selling your own home, you most likely
don't need a license.

------
jeffdecola
Just sell your house without a broker. No one is forcing you to use one. But
there are a few caveats, the big one is not being in the MLS system, so buyers
may never know about your house. Also, other brokers will not tell their
buyers about your house. But if you're not in a rush to sell your house, try
it out for a few weeks to see if you can get a buyer.

------
Silverwood
I started my own firm that gives buyers a commission rebate in NYC. I didn't
get the license in time for my own purchase.

[https://silverwoodbrokers.com/](https://silverwoodbrokers.com/)

------
whenchamenia
I have acted as my own agent, but you are not required to be a real estate
agent to buy your own home. Realator is a corrupt predatory orginazation,
proporting to represent real estate agents, but mostly just control listings.

------
freediver
Not yet, but when eventually selling my house in bay area might just do it.
How hard is it?

